# Case/IH 695



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello, I'm new here. I don't know all the ins and outs but I got a question about the Case/Ih utility series tractors. More specificaly the 695. I just recently bought this tractor from the Pa game commission at an auction site. I realized tractor has had some hard use and seen a lot of the outdoors. Linkage worked hard in all the different categories. I was told it had a NEW hydrolic pump installed about a year ago. The power steering was very whinny and seemed to be holding some unnecessary air. My question is how do I bleed the air out? The first Cosmetic thing to do is get a dash replacement for the dash which has cracked. I would appreciate all advice. Thanks Rich


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello Richard, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will help, I am not experienced with your tractor.

As a new tractor owner, I would suggest that straightaway you pick up the owner's manual and shop service manual: Then do all the incremental maintenance routines. This is a great way to learn your tractor and may prevent further damage. Manuals can be obtained from ebay and Amazon. There are some good articles on here for newbie owners also.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Richard,

Your power steering is supplied through your hydraulic system. If you are seeing air in the PS fluid, it Is coming from your hydraulic system. One possible cause of the air is a plugged hydraulic filter which causes the hydraulic pump to suck air thru connections.

See attached parts diagrams. One is for a conventional transmission setup, the other is for a two speed power shift. If you have a cab, there is a third diagram for this circunstance.


----------



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

EdF said:


> Hello Richard,
> 
> Your power steering is supplied through your hydraulic system. If you are seeing air in the PS fluid, it Is coming from your hydraulic system. One possible cause of the air is a plugged hydraulic filter which causes the hydraulic pump to suck air thru connections.
> 
> See attached parts diagrams. One is for a conventional transmission setup, the other is for a two speed power shift. If you have a cab, there is a third diagram for this circunstance.


I've also tried to bleed the brakes because of sponginess to no gain. This is after changing Hydraulic filter and new fluid. The hydraulic pump is new according to employees of game commission where I purchase it on internet bid. The tractor has lived through hard life but is in better than average condition.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

When these get a bit of hours the big O rings in brake actuators in the differential housing fail. They sell optional heavy duty O rings for the brakes.

Take the advice above and get the repair/service manuals. A new hydraulic pump is only a minor part of the sophisticated hydraulic systems these use. There is a regulator valve that allocates hydraulic fluid based on priority usage, and depending on your configuration, it can be a source of trouble.

I am sure you verified there is not an old seal stuck under the hydraulic filter housing, as that is a common cause of air leakage.


----------



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

Hello, I appreciate your input. I did make sure the old seal was removed. But when draining all the transmission fluid after my first attempt according to owners manual. Which is pretty descriptive I discovered two more draining plugs. One on the side of trans housing and one under the drawbar. I discarded the new oil when it became contaminated with the old and replaced it with new. My fatal undoing may have been the valve you related to. Thinking it was a possible additional drain plug I removed the bolt. I soon realized I maybe errored I reinstalled it hoping no damage accured.


----------



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

It took awhile but through trial and error here it is.


----------



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

EdF said:


> Hello Richard,
> 
> Your power steering is supplied through your hydraulic system. If you are seeing air in the PS fluid, it Is coming from your hydraulic system. One possible cause of the air is a plugged hydraulic filter which causes the hydraulic pump to suck air thru connections.
> 
> See attached parts diagrams. One is for a conventional transmission setup, the other is for a two speed power shift. If you have a cab, there is a third diagram for this circunstance.


----------



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

Well after many searches I came across the answer to my power steering problem. After all the obvious remedies ( new filter, New oil bleeding at the filter area) I came across the proper remedy to this problem. Not in the service manual or owners manual not pictured in either is a valve on bottom of Hydraulic distribution assembly I originally thought was a Fluid drain plug turned out to be a valve controlling power steering fluid flow. This valve was easily cleaned and installed and no more issues. And I add this valve is located on the diagram shown in earlier post in the exact area that the Number 13 depicting the Hydraulic filter. It looks like another bolt head or drain plug but is the steering control valve that also is at the bottom of the transmission where all the debris accumulates.


----------



## Richard Benson (Aug 25, 2018)

Richard Benson said:


> Hello, I appreciate your input. I did make sure the old seal was removed. But when draining all the transmission fluid after my first attempt according to owners manual. Which is pretty descriptive I discovered two more draining plugs. One on the side of trans housing and one under the drawbar. I discarded the new oil when it became contaminated with the old and replaced it with new. My fatal undoing may have been the valve you related to. Thinking it was a possible additional drain plug I removed the bolt. I soon realized I maybe errored I reinstalled it hoping no damage accured.


UPDATE I have since learned that particular bolt on the underside of Hydraulic filter was INFACT a valve for the power steering that sits almost on the floor of transmission. Had I removed it and cleaned it my power steering problem would have been solved. It has since been done. I found this out by searching the inter net and saw the exact same problem and fix. THIS BOLT HEAD VALVE WAS NOT SHOWN IN ANY SERVICE MANUAL. I BOUGHT THEM ALL for this tractor.


----------



## Jason966 (4 mo ago)

I need help with a case 695 3 pt hitch won’t work and power steering only works when you put pressure on the remote. Anyone ever had this problem. Have replaced pump and filter.


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

Your MCV is in need of cleaning and possibly adjustment


----------

